# Nature's Specialties - Where to buy?



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where you can buy some grooming products called "Nature's Specialties"? In particular - their Berry Gentle Shampoo and Remoisturizer? Their website does not list distributors. I was hoping someone might know of a website that carries all of the Nature's Specialties products. Thanks.


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

I've only seen them at a few dog shows and one store. I can give you the phone number of the distributor I bought mine from. Her name is Kerry Powers and you can reach her toll free at 877-541-3794 or 209-545-3975. She's located in central California and has both of these products listed on her price list.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Another option would be to contact them on their website and ask how you can purchase what you want. I bought some of the Plum Silky at a local grooming shop. Every time I use it and take Karli out, people always comment on how good she smells. Here's a link to their website:

Nature's Specialties


Joy


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is a site for you to check out. http://www.thedailypet.com/Dog_Shampoos_Co...ioners_s/81.htm


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> I've only seen them at a few dog shows and one store. I can give you the phone number of the distributor I bought mine from. Her name is Kerry Powers and you can reach her toll free at 877-541-3794 or 209-545-3975. She's located in central California and has both of these products listed on her price list.[/B]


Thank you!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> Another option would be to contact them on their website and ask how you can purchase what you want. I bought some of the Plum Silky at a local grooming shop. Every time I use it and take Karli out, people always comment on how good she smells. Here's a link to their website:
> 
> Nature's Specialties
> 
> ...


Thank you Joy! I did contact them on the website. I hope to get a response. I had a groomer use that remoisturizer and my dogs stayed silky until the next bath. No mats! I really like the stuff and wanted to purchase for home use.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> Here is a site for you to check out. http://www.thedailypet.com/Dog_Shampoos_Co...ioners_s/81.htm[/B]


Thank you Jazak!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541586
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it helps.


----------

